
Life of an Airline Flight [video] - tosh
https://systemswe.love/videos/life-of-an-airline-flight
======
catchmeifyoucan
This was really well explained.

Here's that article on ITA: [http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-
software-travel-com...](http://www.demarcken.org/carl/papers/ITA-software-
travel-complexity/ITA-software-travel-complexity.pdf)

------
helper
I bought the book "Hard Landings" after seeing this talk last year. That book
well worth the read if you are at all interested in the history of the airline
industry.

------
lfcipriani
Link to video in Vimeo:
[https://vimeo.com/195694156](https://vimeo.com/195694156)

------
arnon
That's a great introduction to this world. As someone who extensively
researches fares, I always find the routing codes and availability a bit
overwhelming.

I also agree with his closing arguments - always book directly from the
airline.

------
zura
Any idea how Airport by Arthur Hailey is relevant today?

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airport_(novel)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Airport_\(novel\))

~~~
ChristianGeek
Relevant in what way? It’s a work of fiction.

~~~
zura
Just saw on the wiki:

"The book presents an overview of the operations of a major commercial
airport, much of which is still applicable over 40 years later. Several major
and minor characters appear, illustrating the vast complexity of the airport
and its operations, including customs officers, lawyers, airport police,
doctors, clerks, snow clearers, et al."

Seems like it's still relevant :)

